# Nilbarsch in Ägypten



## til (5. September 2002)

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal in Ägypten auf Nilbarsch geangelt?
Ist mein Ziel für nächstes Jahr, wahrscheinlich im Herbst.


----------



## buggs (5. September 2002)

Du bist gut dran, bei mir ist immer noch nicht raus wo es nächstes Jahr hin geht.


----------



## havkat (6. September 2002)

Nimm mich mit Kapitän auf die Reise.......:q


----------



## til (6. September 2002)

Klar Havkat, mit einem 3. Mann sparen wir noch ein paar Euros  :q


----------



## Angelwebshop (7. September 2002)

Hi,
ich sag nur eins dazu. Dagegen ist Angeln in Norge ein Kinderspiel. 

Ich wünsche Dir falls Du dorthin fährst alles Gute. 

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Schleie! (8. September 2002)

Hoffentlich überanstrengst du dich dort nicht! :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. September 2002)

Hallo Til,

das interessiert mich ganz gemein. Leider kenne ich her nur einen Anbieter, der das anbietet ( die mit den 2 großen &quot;A&quot.
Da ich mit denen nie wieder fahren werde, hab ich es bisher sein lassen. Hast du einen zuverlässigen anderen Veranstalter?


----------



## til (10. September 2002)

@Dolfin:
Du kannst natürlich direkt beim Veransalter in Ägypten Buchen, den Andree (vermute ich mal schwer) auch vermittelt:
African Angler 
Übrigens ein lohnenswerter Link auch einfach so zum anschauen und träumen.


----------



## buggs (10. September 2002)

Jo Til da werden Träume aber wirklich wahr wenn man so die Bilder sieht.


----------



## Angleremmy (14. September 2002)

Also eine Sache würde mich doch brennend interessieren!
Die Frage geht an Dolfin:Warum nie wieder mit den beiden &quot;großen A&quot;??
Ich bin erst einmal mit denen nach Norge aber da war alles ok.
Hatte sogar überlegt mit denen mal nach Irland zu fahren ,
deshalb bin ich sehr auf deine Antwort gespannt.

Anhören tut sich das Angeln in Ägypten jedenfalls riesig!
Im warsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2002)

@angleremmy
Es spricht doch auch garnichts dagegen, wenn du zufrieden warst und es nochmals mit denen versuchen willst. Ich war
auch einmal mit denen weg - in Kenia. War auch in Ordnung.
Es gibt aber noch eine andere Seite dieser Firma. Die habe
ich bitter kennengelernt. Ich will jetzt auch nicht zu tief
gehen, hat keinen Zweck - und kommt viel zu teuer!
Ich werde jedenfalls niemals wieder mit dieser Firma in Ge-
schäftsbeziehungen treten und wenn sie die letzten Angel-
genehmigungen auf diesem Planeten hätten.

Ich möchte nur gern mal auf Nilbarsch - ohne irgendwem dieser Firma über den Weg zu laufen oder nur darauf angewiesen zu sein, bei denen Würmer kaufen zu müssen!


----------

